# 65 GTO Convertible Top pump fluid lines



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am in the process of installing my convertible top cylinders, pump and fluid lines in my 65 GTO resto. Not being the one who disassembled my car I do not know the correct routing of the fluid lines. I did a search but no luck. And can't find any decent pictures on line. Can any one give me an idea how the lines were run from the pump to the cylinders. Also, if anyone one is interested I just successfully rebuilt my original pump and can the share any information. Thanks


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

here are some disassembly pics for a 70 i am working on


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Freethinker,thanks for the reply but my 65 is configured differently, Anyone else have a 64/65 that they can relate the routing of the lines. Sure would appreciate any information. Thanks


----------

